# Building our 75G reef...and updates



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

Here we go!

After reading A LOT over the last few months and getting a lot of great advice from our lovely forum readers, we have finally taken the first step into our new adventure of building our first saltwater tank :-D

Hoping to start up this thread and post some regular updates as we get our gear together. No pictures of the new tank yet as it was ordered this afternoon. It should take about 3 weeks to come in. The stand in the pic below is the one that is coming in. We ordered a 75G reef ready tank with a stand that will be able to accommodate a sump. (The pic below shows a 90G tank). 


Keep an eye out on our blog(my signature)as I'll be posting updates there more frequently. We have nothing else at this point, but I think we're heading in the right direction!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey Disney,
How exciting for you. I look forward to watching your tank progress. Congrats and good luck with your new tank.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

cool, i will be watching your build! it will be interesting to see it from start to finish. the biggest key to ssuccess is be patient. did you decide on lights yet?


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

reefsahoy said:


> cool, i will be watching your build! it will be interesting to see it from start to finish. the biggest key to ssuccess is be patient. did you decide on lights yet?


To be honest I'm not 100% sure. From the sounds of it the best option will be T5's?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i personally like t5s and i have halides too. i do like halides but if i could only choose one, it would be a bunch of t5s.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

DisneyCoralReef said:


> To be honest I'm not 100% sure. From the sounds of it the best option will be T5's?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
let me give you some facts and from there you can make a better decision. with a 75 gal tank you can use 6 X t5's and keep just about anything in the tank. If you go halides you probably need 250 watt hqi and at least 2t5's for supplemental lighting. so.

t5's = 324 watts 
bulb replacement yearly $150
heat is less into the tank


MH = 600 watts
bulb replacement yearly $190
more heat into the tank

basically t5's are alittle cheaperthan MH to run, the house is cooler so AC runs less. the trade off is that MH has a nice shimmer. I have MH and I've ran T5's on tanks before. I did the change because i wanted to try something else. If i were to do it again i would seriously consider T5's just from cost


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

Reef, you are my savior. Where do I mail cookies to?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

DisneyCoralReef said:


> Reef, you are my savior. Where do I mail cookies to?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
UR too funny!LOL I'm in Maimi Florida but i rarely eat anything sweet. the only thing i do with sugar is coffee :lol: anything to help another reefer. BTW not all T5's are made equal so there are differences to look for. getting individual reflectors for each bulb is real important so dont just run out and get a fixture. there are some cheap lights out there that you want to avoid.


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

reefsahoy said:


> UR too funny!LOL I'm in Maimi Florida but i rarely eat anything sweet. the only thing i do with sugar is coffee :lol: anything to help another reefer.


 Wee r nat foony! wee r can-eh-dians!



reefsahoy said:


> BTW not all T5's are made equal so there are differences to look for. getting individual reflectors for each bulb is real important so dont just run out and get a fixture. there are some cheap lights out there that you want to avoid.


 Hold onto to that thought. The guy from the store showed these T5s that we can hook up over the tank. Not sure which ones specifically but they all connected depending on how many you needed, I will have to bug you guys about it when I start looking at them. My next goal, is to figure out what sump to buy but I think i've got a lot more reading to do about it because other than the article I read, I dont find its enough for me to be comfortable enough to go out and buy one.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

the light you are probably talking about u can aaaa ddd anian. LOL is probably this one









i would gowith the other one i mentioned before and you definitely don't want the bulbs thats included with that fixture. IMO, sumps are nothing more than a tank to hold your filtration equipment under your stand. there's nothing magical about them. you could even go to a container store and by a leak proof container that can fit under your stand and use that.


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

Definitely on it reef. You are correct, those were the ones they showed me. Will go to the ones you told me about. As fir the sump...I'm really pulling the hair out of my head with that one. I do have a 20 gallon tank but I have zero confidence in my skill right now. I think I rather spend(or waste good money into a ready to go one. I'm pasting the links you've given me and going to research where to get the right now. I'll post links.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

Noooo not the hair! lol what dimensions is the 20 gal tank? ttake a good look at how i use a diy filter sock on my sump. i sew together a sock and used clothes pin to clip it on my sump. other than that i have a skimmer then liverocks in it. you probably dont even need baffles in the thing if you lower the return pump and rely on the powerheads in the tank to do the water movement.


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm sure that once I start up and understand sumps I will probably kick myself for not putting my own dump together. I honestly rather get one that's already ready to go because I think it will take me some time to even understand how they completely function.
What size should I be looking for? Should I be looking for a sump before a skimmer? Or a skimmer then a sump as I would have to make sure it fit?
You mentioned 2 powerheads for the tank, how do you determine the GPH for a reef? Are there specials features that make certain powerheads better than others? Sumps? Skimmers?

Also...stupid question...but what is a RODIN system?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

Reef, you had also mentioned 2 powerheads? Is it for better flow in the tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

as for t5s i personally like the icecap retrofits but only if you have a canopy to mount them in.. it also involves another DIY project.

as for filter socks and having to much live rock in a sump, i feel this is the same concept as having a filter floss/bio balls. the rock in a sump is a slow flowing area so debris is allowed to catch, build up and then break down into nitrates/phosphates.. and the sock needs to be cleaned constant, just like filter floss would. they do "polish" the water though, as long as you dont mind frequent cleaning of them.

its pretty easy to silicon baffles into a used tank.. they wouldnt even need to be 100% water tight ( as long as the actual tank is ) although i make mine with a complete seal. its also pretty easy how they work too. water goes in, flows into area with skimmer, flows over then under then over ( bubble trap ) before going up the return pump. the bubble trap keeps bubbles from entering the display. you could also add a refugium to the sump to, which i personally would. 
i did 
inlet/ refugium | bubble trap| return pump | bubble trap | skimmer/ inlet
so i had 2 inlets and the return pump in the center. the refugium sides inlet goes into a small box to prevent the deep sand bed from being disturbed.
the bigger the sump the better. this means more water volume for your tank. i had a 46 bowfront w a 40 breeder sump once. granted i also knew i was upgrading the display tank at the time of constructing a 40 breeder sump, but it made the 46 run so much smoother having double its volume. ofcourse you dont need a sump this size but bigger is better when it comes to sumps. keep in mind your skimmer, carbon/phosban reactors, heater(s), and possibly a return pump will be inside the sump. you may also want a refugium section with sand and a macro algae ( which i suggest chaeto )

the hydor K powerheads are pretty good IMO. if you like the look of these, want to spend alittle more money and get something alittle better, look into tunzes. if you want to spend even more money you can go with a vortech but these cost an arm and 2 legs plus they cant be angeled and only "aim" straight. ive also heard people say they're noisy if not lined up straight but they do look pretty cool. honestly the hydors would fit you perfectly, which i suggest. 2 is ideal, one on either end of the tank. back when i had the 46 bowfront, which was a mixed reef i had a mag9 on the return pump from the sump, 2 hydor K #2s and 1 or 2 #4s going. thats alot of flow but it worked well for me. id say 2 #4s would make a good start for you.

a RO/DI system is a reverse osmosis filter that removes chlorine from the water. a TDS ( total disolved solids ) meter will tell you how filtered it is, and the closer to ( if not ) 0 the better.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

a sump or skimmer doesn't really matter which one you get first but just make sure that the skimmer of choice can fit into the sump of choice. the sump also needs to fit under the stand too. I personally recommend a skimmer that is at least 2 times bigger than your tank. for example you have a 75 gal tank, i'd recommend a skimmer that is rated for 150 gallons. The RO/DI is a water filter that you use to clean the water that comes out of your home plumbing . That water is what is used to make new saltwater and for freshwater topoff. you can also drink the water coming out of the RO but before the DI section. That water coming out of the DI is typically Chemist grade H2O and nothing else. There should be no phosphates, chlorine, or any other impurities in the water after the RO/DI.

I personally have live rocks in my sump and have no issues as far as phosphate or anything else. to me it just another place to put rocks in the water because i don't like too much rocks in the display. if you are concerned about debris then throw a power head in there along with the rocks.


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

*Powerhead and other equipment*

Alright, so I decided to buy the rest of the stuff now while I can. It looks like we are going to be moving a little sooner than originally planned. That means off shopping we go!

So now it comes down to WHAT DO I NEED? I need to find something that's either local to me, or within Canada(for online orders). I realized Big Al's has an online website for some equipment.

Taking a look at the Koralia powerheads and not seeing the model I was suggested to get. Can you guys take a look and tell me what you would recommend for my tank? I really like the looks of them over some of the ones I have seen online. I'm not sure how much flow I should be looking for tho.
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp56976/cl0/powerheads

Now for the skimmer, the one I was recommended has absolutely fantastic skimmer and I should have any problems ordering it online(the ones online really seem to be cheap and suck), even with the S/H fee so I am willing to do that. The sump on the other hand...I contacted the online company I found and saw how much it would cost to ship(now I knew it was going to be to much, but thought I would ask). Again, if anyone local to CANADA who's bought a good sump either online or in stores, is willing to pm me, it would be really help. 

I just put my list together of everything I needed and yep as expected being an american dealer, they are charging me through the nose for shipping.

Here is the only other online store we have here:
Skimmer
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/protein-skimmer-p-1151.html

Powerheads
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/koralia-evolution-1400-p-5673.html

Pump?
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/aquarium-drive-1600-p-3025.html

RODI System
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/four-stage-maxpure-rodi-system-p-2574.html


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

Lights?
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/lamp-light-fixture-p-2803.html

The guy from the store had also added a heater? do you guys think I need to get one? this is the one he quoted me for:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp56998/si1319729/cl0/jagerheater250watt


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

Im sorry one more post. Im seeing a few more things on the list that I don't know what it's there for. If you guys can take a look?



Example, what is a Hydrome? jager heater? rio hyperflow? is that supposed to be the pump?


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

IMO, everything you posted above looks fine and will allow you to keep just about anything. That skimmer, lights, RO/DI, and powerheads can do the job. Are they the best products? no but they can do the job. The only question is on the pump. i would go with this one instead. http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp57002/si1317166/cl0/eheimhobbypump1260. it's only 80 watts instead of 120 watts and this pump is considered to be one of the better pumps on the market and imo its enough turnover from tank to sump. sometimes if the pump is too big you will have microbubbles and not be able to stop them from returning to your display tank.


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

reefsahoy said:


> IMO, everything you posted above looks fine and will allow you to keep just about anything. That skimmer, lights, RO/DI, and powerheads can do the job. Are they the best products? no but they can do the job. The only question is on the pump. i would go with this one instead. http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp57002/si1317166/cl0/eheimhobbypump1260. it's only 80 watts instead of 120 watts and this pump is considered to be one of the better pumps on the market and imo its enough turnover from tank to sump. sometimes if the pump is too big you will have microbubbles and not be able to stop them from returning to your display tank.


Absolutely respect your opinion. Thanks for the suggestion of the pump. Ideally I would have liked to stick to what you suggested, but the shipping is way to much! those buggers use the boarder to jump up their shipping despite the fact that I am actually closer than a lot of states.

If there is anything that you think is better quality(even if it costs more), on that BigAl site, let me know. I tried to use the suggestions item info that came with each to try to find what the closest thing I thought I could find.

Thanks again.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the hydrome is a hydrometer which tests salinity of the water. i suggest searching ebay for a refractometer as knowing your exact salinity is very important and hydrometers dont seem to be best at doing so.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

this is what the hydrometer looks like. it's accurate enough to start keeping lps and softies. 









make sure when you use it there are no micro bubbles on the swing arm because the swing arm is calibrated to float and give you te readings of the salinity of the water. . i used one for years then when i went to sps i use a this which is way more accurate 








http://akamai.edeal.com//images/catalog3684/folder24579/img4738833med.jpg


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh perfect! I will go venture on eBay for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

Question, heading out today to shop some more. Do I need to get a heater for my reef?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

One more thing, the quote shows: stability 500ml, and prime 250ml. What is this and is it something I need to get? Or is he trying to make a bigger sale?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

DisneyCoralReef said:


> One more thing, the quote shows: stability 500ml, and prime 250ml. What is this and is it something I need to get? Or is he trying to make a bigger sale?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


if you are going to get a ro/di you don't need prime. if you are going to use live rock you dont need stability. i would recommend the ro and live rock as basic building block to a successful reef. if you go diffrent it will be alot more complicated to be successful.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

DisneyCoralReef said:


> Question, heading out today to shop some more. Do I need to get a heater for my reef?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


your water temp will need to be stable between 76 to 81 degrees. the more stable the better


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

Perfect thanks so much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

*Voila*

Here we go, went out tonight to get a few more things. Unfortunately after contacting some suppliers, I'm going to really be restricted as to what to get and from where I can get it. I called the only other good store in our area(which is 3 hours away), and they didnt have what i wanted. 

So for the sump, I have to get it here locally, tho we did do measurements and the octopus skimmer I'm going to be ordering online, will fit in the sump. I will also have to order the lights, because to get them here at the local Aqua shop, you are looking at nearly a thousand dollars for a T5, 6 bulb set up :shock: 

So...I ordered the sump, heater, and refratometer(spelling?). I bought the pump, salt and thermometer in store. So all that stuff should be arriving at the same time as the tank and stand(woot!). 

Im not sure what Im going to do for the RODI system. It was sooooo expensive in store. I nearly chocked when I saw what it was here. I didn't buy it and wondering if there is a way around it? It's just to expensive. I could get one online for a much better price but now not sure as to how I'm going to set it up on my own if I do, and I dont know how I would check as to how compatible it would be with the rest of my equipment.

My other issue was the pump. Because of weight with shipping, it's going to also cut back on what I am going to be able to order. This pump below was also ridiculously expensive AND the only review I found on there was a 3/5 star rating with a noise related comment. I could still return it at this point, but I dont know what I can find a replacement for it without losing an arm in shipping. All thoughts welcome. I guess this hobby kind of sucks when you're Canadian!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

yes there is a way around the RO/DI expenses a few of them actually and before it happens i know i am going to get some strong feed back but these are options not LAW
1) get a RO/DI system some where else (Home depot has them for half the cost of fish stores and they are the same)
2) buy all your water bottled
3) buy all your water from a store that letts you full buckets
4) (here comes the pain) use tap water and treat with start right or another product that removes chlorine and chloromine. i know this seems off but its what i have been doing since my start up and have had great results. after talking with a number of people it turns out i am not the only one who uses this method and has had many years of success...


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

that pump moves alot of water. remember that when we move alot of water microbubbles may become a problem. make sure your sump is as big as possible, keeping in mind that eventually you may want to add some automation to the tank requiring some space under the stand.


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

I did notice it was more powerful than what he had suggested. Should I go see what the step below it is? And replace it with a smaller one?
This is the only one they had in store but if you suggest to get smaller, I will go do that even if I have to order.

Thank you so much about the RODI system. It never crosse my mind it would be such a price jump here. Thank you so much for the advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

as for your pump i would keep it.... when plumbing your sump you would put in a safety let off back into the sump.. this is also used to dial in the amount of flow you have going to the tank... look at my thread and see the sump on the return line there is a pipe that runs back to the skimmer section thats what i am talking about put a ball valve on there and tune your flow what does not return to tank gets sent through the skimmer adding another opportunity to be skimmed and if there is need you could shut flow off to the tank and keep water movement in the sump with no need to take everything apart!!


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

Bear as I've mentioned to reef before, keep in mind I'm a woman! We are not mechanically inclined! lol
I'll take a look at your pictures and see if I can manage this quest hahaha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

number one being a woman does NOT put you at a disadvantage in any way so no excuses (my wife helped me plan and build mine!!!) 
number two i promise you while it all sounds so crazy hard and complicated in this moment once you see it and/or start doing it all will become clear....
if you have the chance (and good LFS) ask to look at their set up as well and that may helpmake it real for you 
another option to really grasp the idea is to take one part of the project and look it up alone 
for example Google DIY sump, Sump pluming, overflow plumbing, etc.... they will have great sites and videos that will really help... plus i may do a DIY thread on it soon so thay may help also


when ever possible DIY it makes the project more real and by far more enjoyable IMHO not to mention it saves a ton of money.....


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

Hahahaha ok, ok-I will try this when the all the equipment gets here. Reef, I just finished ordering the skimmer, powerheads and light fixture you suggested, from aquacave. They have been fantastic to deal with!

Can't wait for all this to come in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

did you order bulbs? if so what spectrum? i hope you selected the correct spectrums and quantity. i would suggest 4x ATI blue +, 1 Fiji purple and 1 ATI Aquablue special for the combo on that fixture. I think that combo will give you a spectrum near 20k and pop the colors off the charts on the corals. When you decide on bulb combo we can then discuss order of bulbs from front to back on the fixture.


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

No didn't get the bulbs. I'll get those here. These last few things are coming from Illinois all the way across the country to me so that I will get here. Not worth the risk eh.

I think I'll probably wait for the fixture to make it here, then go bulb shopping. Thanks again gents for helping me build your cyber tank 

It's really touching to me and my heartful thanks for taking all the time you've all taken to help with this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

DisneyCoralReef said:


> No didn't get the bulbs. I'll get those here. These last few things are coming from Illinois all the way across the country to me so that I will get here. Not worth the risk eh.
> 
> I think I'll probably wait for the fixture to make it here, then go bulb shopping. Thanks again gents for helping me build your cyber tank
> 
> ...


 
No Problem and ur welcome. just a headsup that there are two main t5 bulb makers who i suggest you use. the problem is that they use simular name bulbs with different spectrum so you will have to pay special attention to the name and make to be sure you are getting the spectrum you want. the 2 manufacturers are gieseman and ati. the fiji purple is made by KZ or koralllen zucht. above i suggested ATI an KZ bulbs. if they are not in your area fine out which ones are and get back to me and i'll figure it out which spectrum to get. i/m not drunk either, i'm typing without my glasses in the dark!lol so there might be spelling and grammer errors all over


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

reefsahoy said:


> No Problem and ur welcome. just a headsup that there are two main t5 bulb makers who i suggest you use. the problem is that they use simular name bulbs with different spectrum so you will have to pay special attention to the name and make to be sure you are getting the spectrum you want. the 2 manufacturers are gieseman and ati. the fiji purple is made by KZ or koralllen zucht. above i suggested ATI an KZ bulbs. if they are not in your area fine out which ones are and get back to me and i'll figure it out which spectrum to get. i/m not drunk either, i'm typing without my glasses in the dark!lol so there might be spelling and grammer errors all over


hahaha funny :lol:

I will let you know. When I ordered the stuff last night, they said they are would have to order the skimmer in because it sold out almost everywhere(the octopus). Told him to get one in before sending me the rest of the stuff, so we shall see how long it takes. He said it would a couple weeks to a month for it to come in, so that combined with the shipping of the order-got some time.

It should be another 2 weeks for the tank and the rest of the stuff to come in. We still have to come into a new place so no rush yet(gah! want to start now!!). Will let you know when this stuff arrives. Trying to wait and be good...:twisted:


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

its hard to have patience, but i applaud you for taking your time to research, read and ask questions.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

DisneyCoralReef said:


> hahaha funny :lol:
> 
> I will let you know. When I ordered the stuff last night, they said they are would have to order the skimmer in because it sold out almost everywhere(the octopus). Told him to get one in before sending me the rest of the stuff, so we shall see how long it takes. He said it would a couple weeks to a month for it to come in, so that combined with the shipping of the order-got some time.
> 
> It should be another 2 weeks for the tank and the rest of the stuff to come in. We still have to come into a new place so no rush yet(gah! want to start now!!). Will let you know when this stuff arrives. Trying to wait and be good...:twisted:


 
well get the bulbs shipped. i buy from them all the time and have bulbs shipped to me. you can save on shipping too


----------



## DisneyCoralReef (Feb 26, 2010)

*Skimmer problem*

So, the guy from Aquacave contacted me to say that the Reef Octopus has been discontinued. They have now come up with this one 

http://www.aquacave.com/reef-octopus-extremebr-sx-160-protein-skimmer-brby-coralvue-3146.html

I was told it's the more updated version of what they had before. The dimensions are identical to the original so it shouldn't be a problem with the sump. He'll be shipping the skimmer and powerheads in a month or so when the new skimmers come in.


----------

